# Hi! Helen, 23, Russia



## ekinka (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I've been suffering from DP/DR for 10 years already. Sometimes it disappears, but it always comes back anyway. Also, eating disorder, bipolar disorder. Now it's getting worse and i'm so scared, guys. For several years i've been taking Fluoxetine, then Efexor, Xanax, Fluanxol.

These disorders hit me so hard sometimes - it's terrifying to look at my boyfriend, the person i love more than anything in this world - and see him as if he is some stranger, same with my parents and even with my cat.

I'm afraid to look in the mirror, my face seems someone else's face, but not mine. Guys.

How can i handle this, i don't now
For almost two years this thing stopped, but now it's starting again. I've took fluoxetine this morning, i'm scared, dizzy and nauseaous.

Tell me something. Help.


----------



## ekinka (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes, i visited several different doctors, but, you know, therapy is not very helpful here, in Russia. They only prescribed pills, took my money, didn't talk much.


----------



## ekinka (Oct 14, 2013)

Selig said:


> I'm sure you will have a few people come on with advice on this post, some will be differing from others.
> 
> It's my personal belief that we need to either work on 1) Dissociation caused by childhood trauma/neglect or self loathing, or 2) Halting the cycle of rumination that has been triggered. I think talking to people on here may help you gain some insight where the therapy in your country leaves much to be desired.


Definitely. 1) my mom was a heavy drinker, beat me and always told me i was her big disappointment. Inactive dad. 2) i hate the way it starts. i always panic.
Thanks!


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

first things first! realize that this is only a self defense mechanism that your natural body/brain has created. The truth is, NO HARM WILL BE CAUSED TO YOU and you WILL GET THROUGH THIS. Be strong and realize that it will take CHANGE to get back to normal. Most of this is related to trauma wether you are aware of it or not. Best regards my friend


----------



## ekinka (Oct 14, 2013)

Doberg said:


> first things first! realize that this is only a self defense mechanism that your natural body/brain has created. The truth is, NO HARM WILL BE CAUSED TO YOU and you WILL GET THROUGH THIS. Be strong and realize that it will take CHANGE to get back to normal. Most of this is related to trauma wether you are aware of it or not. Best regards my friend


Thank you! My brain is always trying to fight DP/DR, as something horrifying and unnatural, and this causes lots of pain. Trying hard to calm down right now!


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

ekinka said:


> Thank you! My brain is always trying to fight DP/DR, as something horrifying and unnatural, and this causes lots of pain. Trying hard to calm down right now!


fighting it is what causes the anxiety and what will make you more and more uncomfortable. As hard as it is, you should try and embrace it and accept it as a shield there to help you and protect you. DP/DR can be your friend if you let it, it does not wish to hurt you and it wont hurt you. I hope this helps because I too have had to get use to this. The best thing is to sleep balanced, not too much and not too little. Eat healthy, some foods can cause more anxiety. Bananas and oatmeal have helped me. Drink lots of water, this works too. The other thing is to remember, these are only symptoms. You don't have to anticipate or perceive them as threats. they are not


----------



## ekinka (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm trying to lead a healthy life - eat well, sleep 8 hrs and exercise regulary (i also suffered from anorexia and now i'm recovering, so i must watch myself carefully). My job is really stressful - i work in a call center, and must be focused all the time diring my 12 hrs shift, so it's really a problem (but distracts me from my feelings though).
Bananas and oatmeal - my favorite! And peanut butter.
When i was a teenager, i didn't have an opportunity to visit any doctor or buy pills. I didn't tell anyone, even my parents. So i had to learn how to get used to it and live with it. And i did. But now, after several years of medication, i almost forgot my coping mechanism.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

do the medications help you? I am curious because I may want to start a medication regimen but I hear too many horror stories.


----------



## ekinka (Oct 14, 2013)

They did! But there were some side effects, of course. More often - dizziness, anxiety, hyperactivity or sleepiness, sometimes nightmares or strange, surreal dreams. Actually, the hardest part is withdrawal syndrome, but, of course, everyone reacts differently. 
For me, fluoxetine is the safest, but i would prefer not to take any kind of pills at all.


----------



## AlexSh (Oct 19, 2013)

ekinka, what city are you from?


----------

